# Mikes offroad rebuild



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The plan is to start the work on the new layout this Sunday.
With enough help we can do most of it in a day.
Let us know who is in.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Is that 1st day mostly heavy equipment work? where by most of us watch the dozer knock everything around. If so is there a day that small shovel and muliti person help will be needed more?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Might can make next weekend, this one fam is coming in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Hope well be racing next weekend not building a track


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jason the old track is gone, and all of the dirt is in piles. It will go pretty fast.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Unfortunately I have to go out of town in the morning, and therefore I will not be able to work on the track. I will post updates soon.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

Must be to hot for ya mark. Lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea because of the heat radiating of off you forehead.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> yea because of the heat radiating of off you forehead.


Now, thats funny!


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Any news on this?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

are you offering to help.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> are you offering to help.


I told ya I would last Sat.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

we need more volunteers. anyone else?????


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

if i'm off, ill be there. let me know the days yall are working.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I went bye yesterday after work and watered the mounds of dirt a lil. the flatland was nice and ready to work, but no layout was there to start the build.......I will stop bye this afternoon to see if anything has been done...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2010)

was there around noon and nothing was dont mark Still has the lay out in his back pocket. its going to be another bad as layout for sure.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

ok we have a plan.
I will be up there on Thursday to place the dirt and start shaping jumps. If we work from the right side to the left side we can make it happen. We will need as many people as possible to get it ready to race. 

I have had people ask about racing this weekend. It can be done with enough help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

lets make this happen guys i can make it out friday after work and can work late into the night and strat back sat morning so that we can race sat night on a new track


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We are at the track working if anyone has some extra time and want to help come on out!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I should be able to get out there around 530 today...


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

The track is coming along nice. We could use a few extra hands tomorrow though. We need to get all the jumps built and packed on Friday. That would only leave putting the pipe down Saturday morning.
Thanks to those who helped out today. I think we did well.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes, The track is looking pretty good. Should be able to get the remaining jumps in tomorrow and continue to pack. There is a strong possiability we should be club racing Saturday @ 6pm. Best if you called the hobby shop first just to check.


----------



## Andy S. (Sep 15, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhh the wonderful days of track building


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yea Andy it is still as much fun as it used to be. How is it going?

The track came along nice. We have a few minor touch ups in the morning, and then we can lay the pipe. 

Racing will start at 6 PM


----------

